# Rhomzillas 13" Ternetzi!



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I took a trip to the bay area to meet a couple folks and must say it was a pleasure. You guys rock! (Technik, Rhomzilla and oh snap its eric) Heres a pic I would like to share Al's monstrous 13" ternetzi. Words just cant describe how massive its jaw was. Anyways hope he doesnt mind.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Another


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

and another ...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

and another ...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

and another ...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

and last.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

indeed al has a very impressive collection..

i know i was unable to meet up with you arnold..but i wish you the best of luck in your project


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

thats f*cking huge


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Holy schmoly, that guy is a beast.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome...







!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

awesome Fish


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

CKRAZY said:


> thats f*cking huge


 Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

whoa...should have stopped by my place too...cant beat rhomzilla shoal but wouldnt mind meeting fellow members


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That tern is the biggest tern I've ever seen in person! Wonder what would happen if he just got mad one day


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That is an impressive fish indeed.

Joe


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

god dam. how big is the tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks you guys







It wasn't my first time meeting HOLLYWOOD, but it was an honor to have him swing thru my area this time.



DuNNoE48 said:


> whoa...should have stopped by my place too...cant beat rhomzilla shoal but wouldnt mind meeting fellow members


 Where've you been man?? Alot of us folks from the bay know one another. You should swing thru and check out some of our shoals. Its always nice to meet another member


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That jaw is freakin huge!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

WHOA! What a monster!









How is it's temperment?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

OMFG! I'm speechless..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that the biggest tern since Bubba?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice big ass tern


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet tern


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> DuNNoE48 said:
> 
> 
> > whoa...should have stopped by my place too...cant beat rhomzilla shoal but wouldnt mind meeting fellow members
> ...


 If I didnt have to drive such a long distance I would be there!* Bay Area fellow members Rock*!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

speechless


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> is that the biggest tern since Bubba?


 i say its up there


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Impressive Al


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Damn that guy is huge!!! I got to roll by your place sometime Al and check out your shoal!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

what size tank is he in? I want to get a cariba or a tern for my 55gal but i think the only way will be by ordering from ash,pedro, or george. Im not sure how much shipping cost will be. I wonder how old that tern is it would be cool to know


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Holy crap!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

bbbbuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! HUGE , that thing must be worht a huge chunk fo change


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy... that really is massive! Very nice!!!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm speechless


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

omg holy s***


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Im speechless!!!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

like that car commercial with all the little kids with soap in thier mouths...
HOLY SHIAT!!!!!!! HOLLYWOOD OWNS AGAIN!!! RHOMZILLA IS MY F-IN HERO!!!!!!!

(side note....would anyone here think of me as less of a human being if I said I almost got half a wood lookin at that 13 inch tern?







)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Holy F'kin Wha!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Astig yang isda mo panyero!

"Your fish is badass my friend!"


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

huge does it hav yellow??


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Awsome fish!


----------

